# Which Enneagram is the hawtest?



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Great minds think alike, and they all vote for themselves, apparently.


----------



## sherkanner (Nov 19, 2010)

9 because everybody should live in harmony, peace and love (especially love ^^) and so on


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

9s are the laid back, relaxed people who always seem so mysterious. 
So of course I pick 9. 
6 is a close 2nd.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I decided on 9 as well.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I voted Type-6 simply because I'm a Type 6 :laughing:


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

My poor type was left in the cold so I voted for 1s

However I dnt think one type is hotter than the other, all in what you prefer.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

:shocked: Nines are almost winning?! YES!



Wake said:


> Great minds think alike, and they all vote for themselves, apparently.


Being the selfless 9 I am, I voted for 3s. They keep their appearances up the best, or so I hear. :tongue:


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

I like how the 'hawtest' correlate to brains and brawn (8 and 5).


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

In an attempt to be more selfish I voted for myself.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

*A Type 9 looks at the poll...*

We're so popular roud:

*Goes and votes for 9*

EDIT... and 9th vote! What a number :crazy:


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I find 7's and 9's attractive.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*looks at self*

Sevens, most def. :tongue:


----------

